# !!! GT KATALOGE z. DOWNLOAD !!!



## kingmoe (26. Mai 2004)

Ein Thread für GT-Infos aller Art.

Da hier ja oft Fragen zu älteren GT-Bikes aufkommen und auch sonst immer wieder Interesse an Katalogen, Prospekten und anderen Infos rund um unsere Lieblingsmarke, richte ich mal diesen Thread ein.

Da ja nicht alle GT-Fans auch gleichzeitig Retro-Freaks sind, kennen einige wahrscheinlich noch nicht die absolut geile Site von "radebeuler". Da gibt es unter anderem auch GT-Kataloge zum Download und so manche Frage lässt sich beim stöbern in den Teilen selbst beantworten:

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/

Da das Projekt vom Mitmachen lebt, ist jeder herzlich eingeladen, dem "Macher" per Mail (Adresse auf der HP) gescannte Kataloge (egal, welche Marke) zu schicken, die er dann als pdf formatiert und einstellt.

In diesem Thread hier könnte die Idee ja speziell für GT weitergedacht werden: Alle, die noch Infos rund um GT haben (Testberichte, Werbeanzeigen, Flyer etc.) könnten Sie doch hier posten und somit allen zugänglich machen. Wenn die Bilder zu groß sind, stellt sie doch einfach in Eure Galerie ("Fotos", siehe links) und postet hier, was man dort findet. Bei mir gibt´s bisher:

- Testberichte: Avalanche von 1989 (MBA) / Tequesta u. Timberline 1989 (bike) / Karakoram K2 1989 (bike)
- Bericht über "Ball burnishing" von 1994 (bike sport news)

Und wenn der Postbote sich mit meinem neuen Scanner nicht zu viel Zeit lässt, gibt´s am Wochenende Nachschlag!
Hier noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten und Anzeigen von 1994 als Appetizer...


----------



## kingmoe (26. Mai 2004)

Und der Rest der 1994er Anzeigen-Kampagne und eine Zaskar LE Werbung von 1995 (Hans Rey)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (26. Mai 2004)

Weiter geht´s, habe noch was gefunden: Tests vom Xizang und Zaskar, beide von 1992 (müssten aus der bike gewesen sein).


----------



## oldman (28. Mai 2004)

yeahhh, das ist echter Porno!
oldman


----------



## hossegor (28. Mai 2004)

spin wheels - sabber 

team rts - sabber ...

Xizang - sabber


----------



## kingmoe (28. Mai 2004)

So, kleiner Nachschlag in meiner Galerie, da zu groß für´s GT-Forum:

- Hans Rey Interview von 1991 aus der bike (3 Seiten)

- 3 verschiedene alte Anzeigen vom GT Avalanche (1990, 1995 u. 1. Hälfte 90er)

- Anzeige GT Pantera von 1992 & Anzeige GT Richter 8.0 von 1992 (Die hat mir doch mal jemand hier aus dem Forum gemailt, oder?! Danke!)


----------



## Ganimed! (28. Mai 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Anzeige GT Pantera von 1992 & Anzeige GT Richter 8.0 von 1992 (Die hat mir doch mal jemand hier aus dem Forum gemailt, oder?! Danke!)



Ja, das war ich   

Übrigens: Habe die GT Sticker und Postkarten aus der Ebay Auktion endlich bekommen. Schicke sie Dir am Dienstag zu.   

Gruß,

Oli

PS: Suche immernoch ein möglichst altes GT Xizang in 17-19 Zoll. Am liebsten natürlich ein 1992er (Rahmen oder komplettbike).


----------



## kingmoe (29. Mai 2004)

@Ganimed! Nochmal vielen Dank! Ich habe übrigens seit gestern wieder einen Scanner (Thanks, Mr. Dell) und werde mal schauen, was ich noch so in alten Magazinen etc. finde. Bis denne!


----------



## GTFreak (26. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe bei mir den alten "Bike-Workshop" von 1995 gefunden. Deswegen stelle ich die dort vorgestellten GT-Bikes als Bilder ins Netz.

Ausserdem habe ich auch noch einen Test des GT Tequesta in einem alten Mountainbike-Heft von 1996 gefunden. Den Test scanne ich ein und reiche ihn nach.

Ach ja, alles hier veröffentlichte kann gerne gegen Quellennachweis veröffentlicht werden.

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## kingmoe (27. September 2004)

@GTFreak:


----------



## Cowboy1000 (27. September 2004)

aaah, sehr schön! Original old schoole bike-style! die Tests mit den ++, +, O, - und --. da kommt doch Freude auf, solche tollen eindeutigen Bewertungen gibts heute nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thrillseeker (27. September 2004)

@kingmoe:
Habe Deine gesammelten Werke inzwischen erhalten und möchte Dir auf diesem Weg nochmal danken!

Jetzt eine Frage an alle: Hat jemand zufällig noch irgendwo eine Zeitschrift von 1991/1992 rumliegen, in der eine GT-Werbung mit dem Titel "Totally Gnärly" abgedruckt ist? Darauf ist das bekannte Bild von Hans Rey zu sehen, wie er gerade einen Nose-Stand feetless macht (das Bild gab's später auch als T-Shirt).
Durch diese Anzeige bin ich auf die Marke GT und das Zaskar aufmerksam geworden und habe mir kurz danach auch eins gekauft.


----------



## GTFreak (27. September 2004)

Und dann habe ich in dem Bike-Workshop noch was gefunden: eine Studie von GT zum Thema "Verbundwerkstoffe".






cu,
GTFreak


----------



## skyline (27. September 2004)

a: immer wieder schön
b: x-type innnenlager, damals schon?
c: wo genau sind eigentlich die bremsen?
d: cool, singlespeed!

cheers, nils


----------



## Karakoram78 (12. Januar 2020)

kingmoe schrieb:


> So, kleiner Nachschlag in meiner Galerie, da zu groß für´s GT-Forum:
> 
> - Hans Rey Interview von 1991 aus der bike (3 Seiten)
> 
> ...



Guuuuten abend.  Ich möchte gerne dieses thread wiederbeleben. @kingmoe hast du das genannte Interview mit Hans immernoch? Auf deiner Seite konnte ich es nicht finden. Und hast du einen scan von dem 1994er Katalog den du da in Seiten gepostet hast?

bzw hat jemand einen scan von GT Prospekten vor 1990? Von GT BMX findet man was auf ISSUU aber von MTB? 

Gruß Chris.


----------



## kingmoe (12. Januar 2020)

Ich schau mal, ob es dir Scans hier noch gibt. Kataloge:



			GT


----------



## Karakoram78 (12. Januar 2020)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich schau mal, ob es dir Scans hier noch gibt. Kataloge:
> 
> 
> 
> GT



Ja, die kenne ich, aber ich hätte gerne was von vor 1990.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (3. Juli 2022)

Hi Leute,
ich habe auch noch ein paar GT Kataloge die ich vorher noch nicht bei Retrobikes und ähnlichen Seiten gefunden habe.
Anbei abfotografiert (geht schneller und ich konnte auch die teilweise über 3-Seiten gehenden Fotos besser zusammenhalten).

1992


----------



## joglo (3. Juli 2022)

und 1995 in deutsch inkl. Preisliste.

Ich finde die Prospekte wirklich toll, weckt eindeutig Lust auf ein GT, oder?


----------



## Ganimed! (3. Juli 2022)

joglo schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich habe auch noch ein paar GT Katalog die ich vorher noch nicht bei Retrobikes und ähnlichen Seiten gefunden habe.
> Anbei abfotografiert (geht schneller und ich konnte auch die teilweise über 3-Seiten gehenden Fotos besser zusammenhalten.
> 
> 1992


Vielen Dank joglo

Die 92er GTs waren schon immer die coolsten und schönsten für mich, weshalb ich auch 4 Stück aus diesem Baujahr in der Sammlung habe. Freu mich daher besonders über den 92er Katalog-Scann 

Gruß und vielen Dank
Olli


----------



## thrillseeker (4. Juli 2022)

[gelöscht wegen Zweifach-Beitrag]


----------



## thrillseeker (4. Juli 2022)

Ganimed! schrieb:


> Die 92er GTs waren schon immer die coolsten und schönsten für mich, weshalb ich auch 4 Stück aus diesem Baujahr in der Sammlung habe.


Ich habe zwar „nur“ ein 92er Zaskar, kann mich da aber wirklich anschließen: 1992 hatte GT in Sachen Design und Technik so richtig den Dreh raus. Die Räder sahen scharf aus, fuhren sich klasse und waren legendär für ihre Belastbarkeit (nicht zuletzt aufgrund der geschickt eingesetzten Werbung durch Hans Rey).

Kleiner Fun Fact am Rande: Schaut Euch mal die Schriftzüge der 91er und 92er GTs an und anschließend die Schriftzüge der in den selben beiden Jahren produzierten Minitrucks GMC Syclone und GMC Typhoon. Ich habe mich immer gefragt, ob da der gleiche Designer am Werk war…




Foto: GMC Syclone (4563127654).jpg by dave_7 | Lizenz: CC BY 2.0





Foto: GMC Typhoon - 14535633345.jpg by Jacob Frey 4A | Lizenz: CC BY 2.0


----------



## thrillseeker (4. Juli 2022)

joglo schrieb:


> und 1995 in deutsch inkl. Preisliste.
> 
> Ich finde die Prospekte wirklich toll, weckt eindeutig Lust auf ein GT, oder?


Da fällt mir gerade ein: das Team Trials aus dem 95er-Katalog habe ich ja auch mal besessen! Allerdings nur für ein paar Monate, weil ich es aus chronischer Geldknappheit gleich wieder verscherbelt habe. Das Ding war ein lustiges kleines Mini-Zaskar!


----------



## kingmoe (4. Juli 2022)

Da hier Pre-1990 gewünscht wurde etwas von der Festplatte auf die Schnelle.
1986 (pdf)
1988 (zip)


----------



## kingmoe (4. Juli 2022)

und 1989 (zip)


----------

